# sFTP ISPConfig 3 möglich?



## iceget (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

kann ich bei ISPConfig 3 sFTP nachinstallieren bzw. aktivieren?

Wenn ja, wie genau mache ich das? Macht das Sinn?
Umwieviel mehr performance belastet das den Server wenn sFTP aktiviert ist?

Danke!

glg Markus


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2012)

Ich würde Dir raten FTPs anstatt sFTP zu verwenden. FTPS ist FTP über TLS (SSL), also eine sichere FTP Variante, das wird an sich von jedem FTP Client unterstützt und sollte bereits eingerichtet sein. sFTP hingegen ist ein Teil des SSH Protokolls und wird vom sshd und nicht FTP Sever bereitgestellt. Für sFTP musst Du daher auch Shell user in jedem Web anlegen, um es nutzen zu können.


----------



## iceget (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Till,

DANKE für die Info!

Dann werden wir einfach FTPS verwenden. Ist auch verschlüsselt und erspart uns die gesamte Einrichtung von SSH-Benutzern.

Danke!

glg Markus


----------

